# 04/18 Mosquito lake results



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

First off I would like to thank each and everyone of the guys who came out
to fish with us. We appreciate your support very much. We had 32 teams brave the elements on Sunday too bad I forgot to pack for winter! Even with the bad weather plenty of fish were caught. We may be going to put on a fall event so stay tuned for further info. Here are the results for Sundays tournament.

1) Descerni/Descerni 5 fish 13.23 800.00
2) Provonazac/Provonazac 5 fish 12.48 500.00+2cd bb 85.00
3) Cooper/Link 5 fish 12.38 400.00 
4) Leppo/Corder 5 Fish 12.18 300.00
5) Clemmance/Clemmance 5 Fish 11.72 80.00+ 100.00 warrior 50.00 venom
6) Hoffman/Adragua 5 Fish 10.77 100.00 warrior 50.00 venom 
and 50.00 Fin Feather and fur
and 1st bb 240.00

Hope we ran a good tournament for all and hope to see everyone again soon.



Jami Norman


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats to all!

You two Jamies should know a weekend w/ a scheduled dobass event means nothing but wind-rain and snow 

I awoke at 10am Sunday- lunch with fam- Moggie by 2pm, I was ahead of schedule. My apologies for nothing less than sheer laziness and desires of sleep.

Glad to hear of the good turnout- I tried to DQ one of your guys pre-fishn' on Sat... 

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Man Gabe is on fire this Spring!!!
Congrats to all!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I think we would have had 60 boats if the weather would have been nicer. Thanks for the DQ on our tournament crew I got a kick out of that. Just goes to show you are on the ball Rorey. Me and Jamie always look forward to your events in fact it is the high point of our year in Ohio keep up the good work. I have come to realize being a tournament director now that it is a ton of work that effects your fishing!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

alumking said:


> I think we would have had 60 boats if the weather would have been nicer. Thanks for the DQ on our tournament crew I got a kick out of that. Just goes to show you are on the ball Rorey. Me and Jamie always look forward to your events in fact it is the high point of our year in Ohio keep up the good work. I have come to realize being a tournament director now that it is a ton of work that effects your fishing!


Amen! lol


----------

